# Netzteil geht immer aus



## Patibim (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Cougar Netzteil (1050w) und zwar isst vor ca. 3 wochen mein Pc einfach aus gegangen. Habe dann auf den Power Button gedrückt und die Lüfter zuckten kurz aber nix weiter passierte. Habe dann den PC auf gemacht und mal ein paar Dinge abgesteckt ( Kaltlicht, Lüfter,Festplatte) danach noch mal versucht, dann geht der Pc an und geht ein paar Minuten später wieder aus. Gut es folgte wieder das Lüfter zucken nach dem ich versuchte den PC wieder zu starten. Nun steckte ich testweise alles wieder dran, PC ging wieder für 5 Minuten an (es folgte immer das selbe). Hab dann anschließend das Netzteil an einen anderen pc gesteckt, dieser lief ca. 20 min. und ging dann aus, beim wieder starten auch dort nur Lüfterzucken. Ich dachte mir also Netzteil Defekt und schickte es bei Alternate ein. Hab es heute wieder bekommen mit einem zettel darin

 Allgemeine Funktionen: pass
 Funktion Lüfter: pass
 +3,3 VDC pass
 +5 VDC pass
 +12 VDC pass
 -12 VDC pass
 Test unter Last: pass

 Auftritt des Fehlers: nie



 dachte mir okay Bau ich es mal ein. War erst ganz happy das der Pc hoch fuhr und lief.Ich startete also Battlefield 3 und nach ca. 1 stunde spielen ging der Rechner aus. nach wieder starten nur das Lüfterzucken.
 So langsam verzweifel ich hier. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir noch irgend wie helfen bevor ich das Teil aus dem Fenster werfe.

 mfg. Patibim


----------



## Compucase (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi!

Puh, gute Frage. Da Du das Netzteil ja in 2 verschiedenen Rechnern getestet hast, muss auch ich erstmal von einem Netzteildefekt ausgehen.
Sende mir bitte eine PN zum RMA-Ablauf.


----------

